# "Dead zone"



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

When do you think the "dead zone" this year will start. In other words the time period that lasts about a week or so after the rut where the deer are "dead" or beaded down all week. Usually the end of the rut. Do you think it'll still be good this weekend ? I will be out in my stand this Saturday morning 

**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Rut should go till about a week or two after Thanksgiving here.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I have shot my bigger deer from now up until thanksgiving , plus dont forget the second rut . It can be a little slower now due to the bucks being locked down with their does . But they are still chasing , the second rut is a great time to be in the woods also . Last year the day after christmas I had bucks chasing does around me like it was the first of november . The rut is here to stay for a while , it just depends on how many does in your area come into estrus later than the rest .


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I was hunting yesterday morning and bucks were moving pretty good. I saw a couple of small bucks following a doe and couple of more just cruising.


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replys that is good news to me 


**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I still think it is early. All the rutting activity I've seen is 2 bucks following does, but not chasing. Tonight I had 8 does within 20 yards and no bucks in sight. I'll get back out Friday and let you know what I observe.


----------



## firemanstevec34 (Apr 14, 2008)

Had a big 12 point 70 yards behind the house yesterday morning. My ten year old and I watched him for probably 15 minutes walking with his nose in the air and hunched up in the rear with his tail between his legs. You could actually smell him from the back porch. 2 does walked out of the woods and needless to say he disappeared after them. My son already has a spot picked out on his bedroom wall for him...lol.


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm goin out tomorrow for some youth gun action. Let you know how me and my partner do and what we see. Hopefully one of us get our buck we are setting out for. We got some real nice ones showin up on the cam at this area 


**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I traditionally have my best days Thanksgiving weekend. You should see rut activity until the guns start going off.


----------

